# Water Changes



## Soccer4822 (Aug 1, 2005)

When i do my water changes every week (about 15%), when I add the new water, do I have to cycle the new water before adding it to the tank or can I just pour in the tap water and let the bacteria take it over?

Sorry I really new at this! :-?


----------



## bigstorm (Aug 1, 2005)

I add the tap water to the tank, but then i add Aquaplus (for chlorine) and then the weekly maintinence dose of Cycle.

Thats just how i do it, there may be better ways, but i havent had any problems and i do 30% changes


----------



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

What I've read before was that you should let the water sit out for about a day for all the chemicals to air out. BUT I dont do that either. What I do instead is add water to a bucket add the water drops stuff to remove any harmful chemicals, let is sit out for an hour or two and the poor it in the tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Very little bacteria is in the water column. You should treat the water for chlorine and or chloramines either before adding to the tank or shortly thereafter to reduce stress of the fish. Letting it sit for a day w/ and airstone will gas out the chlorine, but not chloramine.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I stumped my cycle stage about a week when adding dechlorinator AFTER filling the tank w/ python, and that was 10-20% (out of 125gallons).

I fill 5 gallon buckets o' water and add dechlorinator then add to the tank.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

be sure that you use a dechlorinator.


----------



## Soccer4822 (Aug 1, 2005)

I setup everythign in my 10 gal tank, and then I filled it up with tap water. I then added "NutraFin Aqua Plus Tap Water Conditioner", and its been running since yesterday. I wanted to get a starter fish today.

What do you think?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

When you mean starter fish, do you mean it hasnt been cycled yet and this is the first fish you are adding to cycle it? I'm guessing you understand what cycling is?


----------



## Soccer4822 (Aug 1, 2005)

Lydia said:


> When you mean starter fish, do you mean it hasnt been cycled yet and this is the first fish you are adding to cycle it? I'm guessing you understand what cycling is?


I've been reading alot....I have an idea of a fish cycle and a fishless cycle. I added the water and then added some of that AquaPlus. Also I used some "Cycle" which has bacteria and nitrites i think.


----------

